# Does carbon absorb salt in water?



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

My nitrites have been fluctuating ..(think my tank still has some cycling left)...i added a tablespoon of salt per 10 gallon because i read that salt lessens the damage done to the fish from the nitrites. I had recently put a new carbon insert in my ac500..is that gonna absorb all my salt????..i know your not supposed to use carbon when medicating...does that include salt...??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It wont absorbe the salt. What you do need to remember is that salt will not evaporate so only replace what you actualy take out in a water change.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> It wont absorbe the salt. What you do need to remember is that salt will not evaporate so only replace what you actualy take out in a water change.


 i never thought of that thanks gg


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> It wont absorbe the salt. What you do need to remember is that salt will not evaporate so only replace what you actualy take out in a water change.


 thanks...i knew about only adding what you have removed...but just wanted to make sure the carbon wouldnt suck it up or something...thanks.


----------

